# Meldahl Wednesday



## Floater (Apr 20, 2004)

How's the fishing been from the KY shore lately? A friend and I are going to hit it tomorrow night. Any stripers or hybrids? Also, does anyone fish the river from Woodland Mound park?


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

I've fished the river at woodland mound. Very shallow and fished very hard.


----------



## Floater (Apr 20, 2004)

Well, we got skunked at the dam Wednesday night along with everyone else there with the exception of one guy who caught a striper on a skipjack. We saw baitfish being chased to the surface all night but couldn't get a hit. It was a great night to get out though, we enjoyed ourselves. 
Thanks for the reply ChrisB about Woodland Mound. Does anyone know of any other good shore spots to fish the river around Cincinnati(preferably east of it)?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Floater !!! Nice seeing ya post on the site  New Richmond has some excellent shoreline access. You can drive your car almost to you spot. It's right down by the main ramp, cannot miss it. Just follow the car tracks  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Where Asbury Rd. meets 52 East of Cincy. You can pull off on 52 East bound by the guard rail. It is a little funky but I never had a problem, go over the guard rail, you'll find trails going down through the brush to the bank. There is a lot of big rock to hold the bank back, depending on river level you'll be sitting on the rocks or just in front of them. At the west end there is a gravel bar that extends out into the river, fish upstream of the bar. Over the years I've caught a little bit of everything there. Cats (shovel and channel), drum, sm Bass, sauger, carp, KY spotted bass. You get the idea.


----------



## Floater (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks for tips guys! I'll definitely try those spots. I justed moved to Withamsville, so those spots are close by. 
Yeah, sorry to have disappeared there for awhile, I was in Europe for over a month and before that busy with school, moving, and trip planning, so I struggled to get much fishing in. I'm definitely trying to make up for it now. I was going crazy over there not being able to fish, especially being near water in the majority of the places I was!


----------

